# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #0084 (alexbo1)

## alexbo1

Προς το παρόν ο κόμβος διαθέτει 2bb links.


1. lx911 (#5024)
2.TheDog (#8387)

Σε λίγο πάμε και για το 3ο link....
24ωρα services δεν υπάρχουν προς το παρόν...  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Σιγά-σιγά όλα θα γίνουν!!!  ::   ::  !!!

----------


## ice

welcome back Man

----------


## alexbo1

Μόλις τώρα αγόρασα και το πιατάκι και το απόγευμα θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση του 2ou interface.
Thank you ICE!!!

----------


## NSilver

Καλορίζικος ρε Αλέξανδρε!!! Καλά "ρουταρίσματα"!!!

----------


## eufonia

Έτσι, έτσι  ::  
Σιγά-σιγά μαζευόμαστε, τουλάχιστον από την κάτω μεριά, γιατί ο Καρέας παραμένει "μαύρη τρύπα"  ::

----------


## alexbo1

Ο κόμβος σήμερα και αύριο θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει!!
Αλεξη sorry για την ταλαιπορία..
Μεχρι να στηθεί ο ιστός... και τα interfaces... ::

----------


## lx911

Αλεκος πες αλευρι....
56αρι σε γυρευει!!!
Σημερα πηγα και πηρα τα feederia.
Ελπιζω να προλαβουμε σημερα εως το βραδυ πριν φυγει 
ο Αλεκος να βγει το link η τουλαχιστον να κλειδωσουμε τα πιατα!
Αυριο με το καλο να στισω και το link με τον Πανο (eufonia)...
Παιδια ακομα το ταρατσοpc δεν εχω φτιαξει μου λειπει ενα 
mobo σε slot1... θα ανεβασω προχηρα τον δικο μου απανω...
Taratsopc P4 dual core στα 3.2, 1 GB ram και 7600 GT 
δεν εχει ξανα γινει  ::

----------


## alsafi

@LX911 έχω ένα P2 στα 233 (cpu, mobo, μνήμες) και έναν fujitsu 2.1GB που έχουν το όνομα σου επάνω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lx911

Είσαι Θεός ρε Κώστα!!!
Κατέβα να φάμε!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexbo1

Χάρη στον αγαπητό Πάνο (eufonia) το link με τον TheDog είναι πλεον πραγματικότητα....!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Άντε και σιγά σιγά να περνάει και λίγο τράφικ!!!

----------


## eufonia

Καλορίζικο Αλέξανδρε!

----------


## b-boy

καλορίζικος παιδιά  ::

----------


## alexbo1

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!! Να είσαι καλά!! Αντε και στο τρίτο λινκ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

> Αντε και στο τρίτο λινκ!!!


Ψήνεται, ψήνεται!  ::

----------


## ice

παιδες αξιοι αντε και παμε για αλλα

----------


## ChoOSeN

Δεν είσαι πλέον Αχ & Βχ; 2 λινκς + 1 ΑΡ;

----------


## alexbo1

Γκρρρρρρρ.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Οταν ο Αλέξης μου επιστρέψει το pigtail της netgear θα ξαναστήσω το AP...
Αλλά νομίζω πως και τώρα ανήκω στους Ax Bx. Ή όχι;;;

----------


## alasondro

ανήκεις...

----------


## alexbo1

Λοιπόν ice, οπως σου έστειλα και pm, o καινούριος σου κόμβος βρίσκεται στην ίδια ευθεία με το link μεταξύ εμού και του lx911. Τώρα πλέον που υπάρχει και 2ο interface. Πές μου πότε μπορείς να κανονίσουμε ::

----------


## ice

Μολις παρω το wrap απο το service this week

----------


## acoul

> Μολις παρω το wrap απο το service this week


με OpenWRT να υποθέσω ...  ::

----------


## Valis

> Μολις παρω το wrap απο το service this week


Θα επιστραφεί από το service απόψε  ::

----------


## ice

:: 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexbo1

Ο κόμβος προς το παρόν έχει αφεθεί στο έλεος του Θεού! Από τον Αυγουστο βλέπουμε ξανά!
Πάντως τα λίνκ πρέπει να δουλεύουνε ακόμη!  ::   ::

----------


## devilman

επειδη και εγω ειμαι στη μεση με suncity αν περισευει κανενα ιντερφεης λετς ντου ιτ αλεξανδρε
απλά με σκαν πιάνω μόνο το δικο σου ββ.. οχι του suncity me sena
εξοπλισμός: μου λειπεί μόνο το πιατο και το feeder που θα τα πάρω εντός βδομάδας. εχω τη cm9 :-p
se SCAN σε πιάνω με -72(με λάπτοπ) αλλά όταν πατάω connect δεν κάνει ,(λογικά αφου ειναι ββ;; :: 
τεσπα
παραθέτω το αρχειο απο το σκαν και μου λέτε αν μπορεί να γινει κατι...

----------


## alexbo1

σε κάνα μήνα ρε συ που θα επιστρέψω Ελλάδα  ::  μεχρι τότε υπομονή!!!

----------


## devilman

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!!!  ::  
ΧΑΧΑ
να σε ρωτησω κατι??αν ερθεις και σε πιανω καλα?(με καλό σημα ) 
είσαι μεσα για ενα λινκ,ολοι απο καπου αρχισαμε, :: 
εννοώ εχεις εξοπλισμό?
ξερεις πως ειναι αυτά.θέλω να το κανω αυτο το λινκ.!

----------


## alexbo1

οταν ερθω θα κάνουμε ενα σκαν κι αμα βλεπόμαστε καλά θα κάνουμε λινκ  :: 
To μόνο που ζητάω είναι υπομονή  ::  xexexe

----------


## devilman

youpi  ::  !
τα έχω πάρει όλα πιατο feeder , cm9 μονο ενα καλώδιο μου λείπει αλλα θα το πάρω και αυτό
καλώς να ρθείς!  ::

----------


## JB172

> youpi  !
> ta exw parei ola piato, feeder ,cm9 mono ena kalwdio mou leipei alla tha to parw kai auto!
> kalws na mas ertheis!:-p


Ωρέ devilman, πάλι greeklish στο forum;  ::  

Καταλαβαίνω τον ενθουσιασμό σου πάντως.  :: 
Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, σφύρα.

----------


## devilman

χε χε σόρυ!  ::  


η αλήθεια είναι οτι μια βοήθεια θα την χρειαστώ αλλά περιμένω τον alex για να το δούμε και μαζί οπτική επαφή κ.α(και αλλα)
ευχαριστω πάντως αν ειναι θα σφυρίξω!  ::

----------


## devilman

σε πιανω με -55 ! σταθερά χωρις το πιάτο.με πιατο -68 το καλύτερο..
εσύ εχεις ελέυθερο εξοπλίσμό? εννοώ επειδή ξέρεις είμαι κάπως[email protected]άχνω 
να συνδεθώ κάπου για να έχω πρόσβαση στο awmn..άν είναι στείλε μου τις ρυθμίσεις να 
τις βάλω να μπώ λιγο να πάρω μια ιδέα..(έβαλα και το miKroTik)

----------

